# Que transistores de efecto de campo se consiguen fácilmente



## foso (May 10, 2009)

Me pueden decir algun transistor fet mosfet j-fet, cualquiera que se pueda conseguir facil en los negocios comunes. Siempre que voy a pedir un fet no lo tienen. Es para un experimento meteorologico. Gracias.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2009)

2n5457 JFET canal N

2n5245, MPF102, JFET canal N, para RF

Son los unicos que conosco,  segun yo los consigues en donde sea, espero te sirvan


Saludos


----------



## foso (May 10, 2009)

Gracias Randy, voy a preguntar. 
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 10, 2009)

Sustitutos para el MPF102 son el el 2n3819 y el BF245, y se consiguen muy fácil y son baratos.


----------



## foso (May 10, 2009)

Gracias DriX. Linda silueta. Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 10, 2009)

Acá encontré un par más, te dejo una listita:

MPF102, BF244, BF245, BFN61, BFS72, 2N3819, 2N5461, 2N3823, 2N5457, 2N5458, 2N5245, 2SK117, 2SK30, 2SK330, 2SK170, 2SK389, 2SJ103, 2N3958.


Fijate que puse alguno doble (como el 2N3958), pero te puede servir igual usado uno solo (O si necesitás dos, podés aprobechar ambos).


Fijate en las hojas de datos cual se acerca más a lo que buscás.

Los MPF102, BF244/5, 2N3819 y el 2N5457 son bastante parecidos, se suelen usar para audio de baja potencia.


Salu2!


----------



## chandybecker (Jun 26, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Acá encontré un par más, te dejo una listita:
> 
> MPF102, BF244, BF245, BFN61, BFS72, 2N3819, 2N5461, 2N3823, 2N5457, 2N5458, 2N5245, 2SK117, 2SK30, 2SK330, 2SK170, 2SK389, 2SJ103, 2N3958.
> 
> ...


----------

